# Sarri alla Roma: fumata bianca.



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, è fumata bianca per Sarri alla Roma. Friedkin ha deciso: addio a Fonseca. Nelle prossime ore incontrerà Ramadani per chiudere con il tecnico toscano. L'ufficialità arriverà solo in estate.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

e questi destabilizzano l'ambiente licenziandolo tre giorni prima di una semfinale di coppa europea

comunque un anno a cazzeggiare con i soldi bianconeri può bastare,ora si torna a lavorare


----------



## bmb (26 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2321598 ha scritto:


> e questi destabilizzano l'ambiente licenziandolo tre giorni prima di una semfinale di coppa europea
> 
> comunque un anno a cazzeggiare con i soldi bianconeri può bastare,ora si torna a lavorare



Sti americani sono la rovina del calcio. Non la superlega.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Beati loro.
Sarri da loro con la tipologia di giocatori a disposzione sicuramente fara bene. 
Credo che a questo punto una Cessione di Dzeko sia cosa certa.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321584 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, è fumata bianca per Sarri alla Roma. Friedkin ha deciso: addio a Fonseca. Nelle prossime ore incontrerà Ramadani per chiudere con il tecnico toscano. L'ufficialità arriverà solo in estate.



Non arriverà a finire il girone dandata.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321584 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, è fumata bianca per Sarri alla Roma. Friedkin ha deciso: addio a Fonseca. Nelle prossime ore incontrerà Ramadani per chiudere con il tecnico toscano. L'ufficialità arriverà solo in estate.



Mmm interessante, adesso resta da definire se Max sarà il sostituto di Rino oppure tornerà da quelli là 
A oggi propenderei più per il Napoli


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2321607 ha scritto:


> Non arriverà a finire il girone dandata.



E perché mai?


----------



## Marilson (26 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2321607 ha scritto:


> Non arriverà a finire il girone dandata.



Quoto. Sarri alla Rom sara' un fallimento spettacolare


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Aprile 2021)

Mah ! una scelta che mi lascia un po&#8217; interdetta, però Fonseca se ne deve andare, è riuscito a litigare pure con i bidet di trigoria, sinceramente mai vista una persona così permalosa, togliere la fascia a dzeko è stata una vergogna, per carità via via


----------



## Tsitsipas (26 Aprile 2021)

Curioso di vedere Sarri alla Roma, secondo me si può divertire


----------



## vannu994 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321584 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, è fumata bianca per Sarri alla Roma. Friedkin ha deciso: addio a Fonseca. Nelle prossime ore incontrerà Ramadani per chiudere con il tecnico toscano. L'ufficialità arriverà solo in estate.



Roma comunque è un ambiente dove lavorare bene è quasi impossibile eh, veramente incredibile, questi contestavano Fonseca anche mentre stava facendo più che bene.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Aprile 2021)

Noi avanti col progetto mediocrità. Impazzisco


----------



## darden (26 Aprile 2021)

vannu994;2321705 ha scritto:


> Roma comunque è un ambiente dove lavorare bene è quasi impossibile eh, veramente incredibile, questi contestavano Fonseca anche mentre stava facendo più che bene.



Confermo.. Sarri non avrà vita facile a Roma e secondo me durerà poco..


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26;2321623 ha scritto:


> E perché mai?



Uno che antepone lestetica alla sostanza non ha lunga vita.

Non riguarda solo Sarri ma in generale.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2021)

hiei87;2321707 ha scritto:


> Noi avanti col progetto mediocrità. Impazzisco



Sarri non è certo l'allenatore migliore del mondo, ma io l'avrei preso.

Altri onestamente non ne vedo, rimanendo sul suolo nazionale. Gli altri nomi conosciuti sono ormai stantii, hanno un paradigma inamovibile e/o sono umanamente inaccettabili.

E' uno al quale va data carta bianca e un po' di tempo. Ti farà sicuramente bestemmiare, ma almeno combatti e ti diverti con un calcio propositivo, qualcosa a casa secondo me la porti. Preferisco a questo punto un folle a uno pseudo-normale come Pioli. Per certe cose sarebbe l'ideale.

Detto questo, non è adatto a noi, almeno con questa proprietà e con questo AD.

Ci vogliono acquisti di giocatori con tasso tecnico migliore dei nostri, gente che segue le indicazioni, non gente che ciondola come Leao e Calhanoglu o passa dal non stoppare una palla a prestazioni da fantascienza in stile Rebic.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Brutta notizia, per noi. La nostra prossima stagione sarà nerissima. Salvo cambi di passo, che secondo me non ci saranno.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321584 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, è fumata bianca per Sarri alla Roma. Friedkin ha deciso: addio a Fonseca. Nelle prossime ore incontrerà Ramadani per chiudere con il tecnico toscano. L'ufficialità arriverà solo in estate.



la Rometta gia parte avanti


----------



## Tsitsipas (26 Aprile 2021)

vannu994;2321705 ha scritto:


> Roma comunque è un ambiente dove lavorare bene è quasi impossibile eh, veramente incredibile, questi contestavano Fonseca anche mentre stava facendo più che bene.



E' vero ma se hai gli attributi si possono fare grandi cose. Capello e Spalletti sono rimasti 5 anni. Il primo aveva i giocatori, il secondo no. Negli ultimi 10 anni perfino un Garcia è rimasto 3 anni. Il problema è che - oltre alle turbolenze in dirigenza e alle ingerenze baldiniane con annessi vuoti di potere - hanno sbagliato la scelta degli allenatori. Da Zeman a Di Francesco. Luis Enrique fu un salto nel buio per quei tempi


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2321714 ha scritto:


> Uno che antepone lestetica alla sostanza non ha lunga vita.
> 
> Non riguarda solo Sarri ma in generale.



Ma se a Roma si sono spippettati per anni su Zeman...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2321720 ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia, per noi. La nostra prossima stagione sarà nerissima. Salvo cambi di passo, che secondo me non ci saranno.



Esatto..Inter con Conte, Roma con Sarri, Juve con Allegri..vediamo il Napoli...e noi ancora con Pinoli mi raccomando..recordman da campione d'inverno a 5°..roba da comiche (per gli altri)


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321584 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola, è fumata bianca per Sarri alla Roma. Friedkin ha deciso: addio a Fonseca. Nelle prossime ore incontrerà Ramadani per chiudere con il tecnico toscano. L'ufficialità arriverà solo in estate.



Sinceramente l'allenatore della Roma a me pareva una delle poche cose che funziona.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2321715 ha scritto:


> Sarri non è certo l'allenatore migliore del mondo, ma io l'avrei preso.
> 
> Altri onestamente non ne vedo, rimanendo sul suolo nazionale. Gli altri nomi conosciuti sono ormai stantii, hanno un paradigma inamovibile e/o sono umanamente inaccettabili.
> 
> ...



Sarri era sicuramente il massimo a cui si potesse aspirare. Sicuramente sarebbero serviti giocatori adatti al suo gioco, ma ha dimostrato il primo anno a Napoli di poter far bene anche senza fenomeni.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26;2321747 ha scritto:


> Ma se a Roma si sono spippettati per anni su Zeman...



Altri tempi.

Adesso devi portare risultati, un Zeman oggi avrebbe vita breve.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2321758 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente l'allenatore della Roma a me pareva una delle poche cose che funziona.



Lo penso anche io.

Fonseca ha anche cambiato per certi versi il suo gioco per portare risultati.

Oggi chi e talebano come Sarri per me ha vita breve fara la fine di Giampaolo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2321789 ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> 
> Fonseca ha anche cambiato per certi versi il suo gioco per portare risultati.
> 
> Oggi chi e talebano come Sarri per me ha vita breve fara la fine di Giampaolo.


Con Sarri, probabilmente, continueranno a non vincere nulla. Ma dubito finiscano sotto le prime quattro.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2321789 ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> 
> Fonseca ha anche cambiato per certi versi il suo gioco per portare risultati.
> 
> Oggi chi e talebano come Sarri per me ha vita breve fara la fine di Giampaolo.



Occhio perché fonseca piace e pure parecchio a Maldini. 
Dici bene: ha giocato con cristante centrale di difesa che come scatto è uno dei pochi in circolazione più lento di Romagnoli.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2321758 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente l'allenatore della Roma a me pareva una delle poche cose che funziona.



ha l'attenuante dei tantissimi infortuni, una cosa incredibile quest'anno, ma lui ha tante responsabilità nel non essere riuscito a creare un gruppo coeso, è riuscito a mettersi contro mezza squadra, per me da cacciare anche in caso di vittoria dell'europa league


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2321797 ha scritto:


> ha l'attenuante dei tantissimi infortuni, una cosa incredibile quest'anno, ma lui ha tante responsabilità nel non essere riuscito a creare un gruppo coeso, è riuscito a mettersi contro mezza squadra, per me da cacciare anche in caso di vittoria dell'europa league



Ad infortuni quest'anno facciamo lo spareggio Roma-Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

il problema è che hanno una rosa davvero mediocre. sarri cosa fa con sta gente?

vedremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Mika;2321810 ha scritto:


> Ad infortuni quest'anno facciamo lo spareggio Roma-Milan



le uniche che han preso seriamente la coppa uefa.
è sempre così...


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

tifosa asRoma;2321797 ha scritto:


> ha l'attenuante dei tantissimi infortuni, una cosa incredibile quest'anno, ma lui ha tante responsabilità nel non essere riuscito a creare un gruppo coeso, è riuscito a mettersi contro mezza squadra, per me da cacciare anche in caso di vittoria dell'europa league



Sarri è l'uomo meno adatto per creare gruppi coesi, può sembrare strano ma per esempio Ranieri crea gruppi coesi.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2321790 ha scritto:


> Con Sarri, probabilmente, continueranno a non vincere nulla. Ma dubito finiscano sotto le prime quattro.



Non saprei,forse hai ragione ma la mano sul fuoco non c'è la metterei.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

difficile pensare ad una roma fuori dalle top 4 con sarri.
e se il napoli ingaggia un allenatore con la A maiuscola (invece di gattuso) sarà durissima.


----------

